# Humping!



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Our male V is 1 year old and intact.

From the start my boyfriend was clear that he didn't want him castrated unless there was a medical or serious behavioural issue. This still applies. Personally, I probably would have him neutered but I'm willing to keep him intact if there are no issues.

He's just started to try and hump other dogs and we wanted to try everything possible to stop this before making a decision to have him neutered.

Currently we don't have any other issues associated with intact males (aggression, running off, spraying, humping people/objects) and I'm making sure it stays this way but would like to address the issue of him attempting to hump dogs.

I can pretty much tell which dogs he's going to do it to - really submissive males (they have to be pretty submissive to be more submissive than our guy!) sometimes females but most of the female dogs round us won't entertain it.

So .... what are my options re 'training' to try and resolve this problem and is it even possible or am I delaying the inevitable of getting him neutered? 

So far I've thought of getting a spray collar (e-collars are banned in the UK) which means I could control him at a distance. If he is in the home with another dog I can use a pet corrector spray.

Distraction also works - he is always more interested in a tennis ball than other dogs but this isn't really resolving the problem.

My priority is and has always been that he is sociable and is able to walk and interact with all types of dogs in all different places. We walk in a very 'dog heavy' area and everyone walks together. A lot of our friends also have dogs (males and females) and we always invite them to each other's houses etc.

Any thoughts appreciated. We have 2 months before he visits the vets for his annual jab so thought I would do everything I could until then and review it with her.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

This type of humping most likely would not be stopped by neutering, it is a "dominance" thing. It can be difficult to train out of this behavior. Redirection is a great tool for this, a stern NO, then give him something else to do. You can use toys, play or even obedience work to get his attention. Good news is that this is just starting and it will be an easier habit to break rather that a lifelong humper.

Good luck with Sir Humpsalot!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

A friend of mine has an intact male V that Kian plays with from time to time.
If he tries to hump Kian my buddy will just correct him and it's done. Now he does have him e-collar trained and this is one of the things he used it for. Not saying you should but I know it helped them.

Mind you, his dog only tries to hump Kian out of frustration. If Kian and him are wrestling and Kian gets the better of him then the humping begins.

Good luck.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Gemma,

I think it could be something Chester will grow out of as he matures. He must be at that age where he is going through hormonal changes! There is 2 entire Vizslas where we walk and they are both fine with Wiley. They are both a little over two. 
Maybe you could set him up meeting another dog like Wiley, let them play and then everytime Chester goes to hump the other dog walk him away and let him have a timeout and calm down. Then go back and repeat so he might learn that if he humps he wont be able to play. 
Or you could do the same but with a distraction - so everytime he humps spray pet corrector or something and then walk away. 
And then if it never becomes a habit he might grow out of it!


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Lucy! Say sorry to Wiley as he was Chester's main 'target' at the weekend!

Typical ... since then we haven't come into contact with any dogs that Chester would usually try and hump (which means it's prob not a massive problem) but I'm on the look out to correct it as soon as it happens. 

I'm fairly confident it will pass with correction as I don't have any other dominance or intact male issues .... yet!

Thanks all for your input


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Chestersmum said:


> Thanks Lucy! Say sorry to Wiley as he was Chester's main 'target' at the weekend!
> 
> Typical ... since then we haven't come into contact with any dogs that Chester would usually try and hump (which means it's prob not a massive problem) but I'm on the look out to correct it as soon as it happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

My Vizsla is ten years old. He was neutered when young but will still try to hump strange dogs that he doesnt know! Distraction is the only thing that will get him off said dog!!! ;D


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc was neutered quite young (6 months) and rarely humps other dogs and has never tried it with people or inanimate objects.

However he does seem to do it when he has been around other dogs that have done it to him so perhaps there is also a learnt component to the behaviour. He HATES it being done to him and it is one of the very few things that make him snap at other dogs. But it is interesting that 5 minutes after that he will try it himself (and then act all surprised when he gets snapped at). 

Can't help with any other suggestions on what to do - i think you've been given some good advice about stopping the play and distracting him. If you can avoid any aversive methods in the first instance is probably a good idea as you don't want him to associate the correction with the other dog and he might make that association rather than associating it with his behaviour.


----------

